# Including other members' Avatars and screen names in post



## BandCollector (Dec 22, 2019)

Recently I posted my smoked cheese procedure (Cheese. . .Cheese. . . Oh Cheese!) and received several likes from several members.  At the time I thanked them for the likes I found a thread that explained how to include their avatar and screen name in my post but for the life of me I can't remember how it was done and can't find the thread.

Can anyone help me with this again?

Thanks John


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 22, 2019)

Hmmm, I've seen it but never attempted it.
 Well I tried a few things but I'm clueless too....following .


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 22, 2019)

@  and their name works for me , not sure if another way


 BandCollector


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 22, 2019)

yeap that works


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 22, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> @  and their name works for me , not sure if another way
> 
> 
> BandCollector




THAT'S   IT!

Thanks Winterrider. . [email protected]

Ops!  Didn't work.  What did I do wrong?


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 22, 2019)

BandCollector said:


> THAT'S   IT!
> 
> Thanks Winterrider. . [email protected] Winterrider


It does seem to only work at the beginning of a new line, for me


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 22, 2019)

Winterrider

Got it!  Thanks again!


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 22, 2019)

For those who are interested. . .All you have to do is type @ followed by the member's screen name.

When their avatar and screen name pops up as you are typing,   just click on their name and voila!

Do not put a space between the @ and the name.  Also,  if you are listing multiple names do not put any spaces between them.

John


----------



## sandyut (Dec 22, 2019)

thanks for asking this...I have wondered who this magic happened.


----------

